# 她披着褪了色的粉红色披肩



## grzejnix

大家好，

我想理解这个句子里面的“退了色”这个词是不是经常用的？ 这个意思还有没有别的可以用表达出来的办法呢？

她*披*着褪了色的粉红色*披*肩。
  She wore a stained pink robe. 

谢谢大家


----------



## xiaolijie

“退了色” doesn't mean "stained". It means "faded". Yes, “退了色” is quite commonly heard.


----------



## YangMuye

没问题吧。我觉得没问题。
如果要修改一下的话，可以改成“她披着一件褪了色的粉红色披肩。”。似乎表示“存在”时，一般要加上数量词。
“褪了色的”我个人不是经常说。我个人更倾向于用类似“她披了一件粉红色的披肩已经褪色了”这样的表达。“着”也感觉描写性太强。
文学描写的语言有时跟口语不太一样。


----------



## lilly33

stained=玷污的
yeah we use "褪色" quite often, when you want to say that the colour of something fade away


----------



## Rockx

grzejnix said:


> 大家好，
> 
> 我想理解这个句子里面的“退了色”这个词是不是经常用的？ 这个意思还有没有别的 可以用表达出来 可以表达出来 的办法呢？
> 
> 她*披*着褪了色的粉红色*披*肩。
> She wore a stained pink robe.
> 
> 谢谢大家



这个词很常用啊，在这句话中也可以把“了”去掉。意思相同。
她*披*着褪色的粉红色*披*肩。

我没有想到“褪色”的同义词，这个意思似乎没有别的同样简明准确的表达方法。
@YangMuye, 我觉得在这句话里，加不加数量词都可以。当然如果有上下文的话就需要具体分析了。另外你的例句语法有些问题，应为“她披的一件粉红色的披肩已经褪色了。"

很高兴和大家交流。


----------



## YangMuye

Rockx said:


> @YangMuye, 我觉得在这句话里，加不加数量词都可以。当然如果有上下文的话就需要具体分析了。另外你的例句语法有些问题，应为“她披的一件粉红色的披肩已经褪色了。"


我说了，表示发现具体存在时，我觉得需要加数量词。如果表示存在的类型，跟其他类型相区别的话，(可以)不加数量词。

很多句子都是这样。不加数量词总觉得不踏实。
“他是一个学生”
“前面有一个人”（？“前面有人，他……”）
“别怕，他是警察”（？“别怕，他是个警察”）

不是“的”，是“了”。语法我觉得没问题，你可以加个逗号。“她披了一件粉红色的披肩，褪了色，"。当然，也许现在大家更喜欢用长定语。


----------



## Rockx

YangMuye said:


> 我说了，表示发现具体存在时，我觉得需要加数量词。如果表示存在的类型，跟其他类型相区别的话，(可以)不加数量词。
> 
> 很多句子都是这样。不加数量词总觉得不踏实。
> “他是一个学生”
> “前面有一个人”（？“前面有人，他……”）
> “别怕，他是警察”（？“别怕，他是个警察”）
> 
> 不是“的”，是“了”。语法我觉得没问题，你可以加个逗号。“她披了一件粉红色的披肩，褪了色，"。当然，也许现在大家更喜欢用长定语。



数量词这个问题，恐怕还是需要结合上下文才好具体判断。例如：
*披着羊皮的狼*
单看这个句子，不需要加数量词。这点应该不会有人质疑。

*那只狼披着（一张）羊皮，潜入了羊群中。*
这个句子则需要讨论。当然，按照一般思维，披的应该只有一张羊皮。此时数量词可以省略也可以保留。如果要说明狼披了很多张羊皮，那数量词就不能省略了。

此外，我还是认为“她披了一件粉红色的披肩已经褪色了”这个句子语法有误。
这个句子就如同英文 "She wore a pink robe has stained." ，大家知道，正确的句子应为"She wore a pink robe *which* has stained." 如你所说，加个逗号则完全没有问题。逗号在这里相当于which的作用。但如果不加逗号，则这个句子的主语就被模糊掉了。
"她披*了*一件粉红色的披肩" 是个完整的主谓宾句子，“披肩”前面不能算做是定语。而"她披*的*一件粉红色的披肩"主语词是“披肩”，前面的全是定语。因此后面可以直接跟谓语。

如果有其他意见，请提出。欢迎大家一起讨论。


----------



## 南島君

各位，

數量詞是限定詞組（Determiner Phrase）的中心語，D-head 的功能不外乎管轄名詞的定指/不定指、泛指/單指。YangMuye 所以覺得不加數量詞感覺不踏實，我以爲是因爲 _null Quantifier_ in Chinese 表達的是泛指義的名詞，不用數量詞使一些意涵無法精確表達出來。在這意義上，YangMuye 的觀察是有根據的。

雖然如此，我必須說YangMuye提供的例子其實也能不加數量詞，不過在這種情形，名詞的限定性就會有所不同。
1- 他是名/個學生 [quantified 學生: 他是*“學生”這群體之中的一個/名*] <-----> 祥子指著方鴻漸說：他是學生（，不是老師）。 [generic 學生: 方鴻漸屬於*學生這個群體*]
2- 前面有個/群人 [quantified 人: 有個物種叫“人”，*這個物種之中有一個/群*在前面] <-----> 小偷：快跑！前面有人。 [generic: *有“人”這種物種*在前面]
3- 我爸是名警察 [quantified 警察: 我爸是*“警察”這職業/群體之中的一名*]<-----> 我爸是警察（，不是小偷）。 [generic 警察: 我爸屬於*“警察”這職業/群體*]

一些表達，主要是當名詞的 definiteness 是凸顯的時候，有沒有數量詞差別很大，會導致一些表達不合乎*[該適當語境的]*語法。不過更多時候，尤其是當句子中有其他更重要的信息而導致名詞不是表達的焦點，像以上 Rockx 提供的例子：
4-* 那只狼披着羊皮，潜入了羊群中 ~ 那只狼披着 一张/张 羊皮，潜入了羊群中*
這表達關注的是“一只狼披羊皮潛入羊群”的事件，“羊皮”的 definiteness 可以說不是非常凸顯。一般這種情形我們並不會去太在意“羊皮”有無數量詞，雖然這時候有無數量詞仍舊有細部意涵的差別，當然也就有是否合語法的問題。

Back to the Thread

I agree with Rockx on his analyzing of “她披了一件粉红色的披肩已经褪色了” which i would rewrite it as below
她披了一件粉红色的披肩，_pro_ 已经褪色了。
She wore a pink robe which _pro_ has stained.

However, i have to point out there are some Aspect related issue here which i would not go into details - maybe we could discuss them in another aspect related thread - that i am not agree with.
5- 她*披着*一件褪了色的粉红色披肩 vs 她*披了*一件粉红色的披肩.... (YangMuYe #3)
6-* 褪了色*的粉红色披肩 vs *褪色*的粉红色披肩 (Rockx #5)

With (5) being the distinction of Stative and Perfective, (6) being the contrast of Perfective and neutral, I would say they all can be used to describe the situation provided by 樓主, yet they are fundamentally different in meaning.


lc


----------



## YangMuye

> 1- 他是名/個學生 [quantified 學生: 他是*“學生”這群體之中的一個/名*] <-----> 祥子指著方鴻漸說：他是學生（，不是老師）。 [generic 學生: 方鴻漸屬於*學生這個群體*]
> 2- 前面有個/群人 [quantified 人: 有個物種叫“人”，*這個物種之中有一個/群*在前面] <-----> 小偷：快跑！前面有人。 [generic: *有“人”這種物種*在前面]
> 3- 我爸是名警察 [quantified 警察: 我爸是*“警察”這職業/群體之中的一名*]<-----> 我爸是警察（，不是小偷）。 [generic 警察: 我爸屬於*“警察”這職業/群體*]


“是…群体中的一名”跟“属于…群体”很难说有什么逻辑上的区别，在数量已知的情况下。
我只是觉得，在我报告“发现体验”的时候，在见到*实体*的时候必须使用数量词。此时表示*宣告*跟以往所见到的同类型事物不同的*个体的存在*。也就是英语不定冠词的作用。
比如我举的例子，


> “前面有一个人”（？“前面有人，他……”）


后者不加数量词，则后面很难在用“他”这样的代词回指。


> “别怕，他是警察”（？“别怕，他是个警察”）


前者不加数量词，重点在于*存在的类型*。“是+个+名词”的用法比较特殊。这超出了本贴的范围。


> “别怕，他(不过)是个毛贼”（？“别怕，他是毛贼”）


这里的个似乎有轻视的感觉。也可能是说话人处于发现的视角报告。
数量词的问题似乎超出了本贴的范围，这里不多说了。



> i am not agree with.
> 5- 她*披着*一件褪了色的粉红色披肩 vs 她*披了*一件粉红色的披肩.... (YangMuYe #3)
> 6-* 褪了色*的粉红色披肩 vs *褪色*的粉红色披肩 (Rockx #5)
> With (5) being the distinction of Stative and Perfective, (6) being the contrast of Perfective and neutral


我个人不认为Stative跟Perfective是对立的。我也想不到任何“着”跟“了”在这用用法下不能互换的情况。“着”本身就也是一个Perfective的助动词。（或者说，汉语里动词+补语，前一个动词多半会变成Perfective的）
我只是觉得现代汉语“着”似乎更多的用于书面化的描写。旧式的小说或许“着”用得更多。



> "她披*了*一件粉红色的披肩" 是个完整的主谓宾句子，“披肩”前面不能算做是定语。


“一件”“退了色的”“粉红色的”都是定语。我个人觉得汉语口语里不太喜欢用动词句当定语，不过现在，尤其是书面语里，定语倾向于变得越来越长。

似乎跑题有点远了。
#1的句子本身没问题。也是自然的表达。我只是怀疑他是否会在日常的口语中出现。毕竟一般学汉语还是以口语为主。


----------



## 南島君

Hi YangMuYe,



> “是…群体中的一名”跟“属于…群体”很难说有什么逻辑上的区别，在数量已知的情况下。



也許我沒說得很仔細。容我冗贅地將它再説一次：是……群體*之*中的*其中之*一名。




> 我个人不认为Stative跟Perfective是对立的。我也想不到任何“着”跟“了”在这用用法下不能互换的情况。“着”本身就也是一个Perfective的助动词。（或者说，汉语里动词+补语，前一个动词多半会变成Perfective的）
> 我只是觉得现代汉语“着”似乎更多的用于书面化的描写。旧式的小说或许“着”用得更多。



我想我放 *vs* 讓您誤以爲我認爲它們是對立的，事實上我並沒這意思，我想也不會有人這麽認爲吧。我的意思是#5（五樓）


> 这个词很常用啊，在这句话中也可以把“了”去掉。意思相同。
> 她*披*着褪色的粉红色*披*肩。


和 #3（三樓）


> 如果要修改一下的话，可以改成“她披着一件褪了色的粉红色披肩。”。似乎表示“存在”时，一般要加上数量词。
> “褪了色的”我个人不是经常说。我个人更倾向于用类似“她披了一件粉红色的披肩已经褪色了”这样的表达。“着”也感觉描写性太强。


都改了另一種方式來敍述這事件，跟摟主原來的想說的意義不一樣，這之間語法體的差別很大。

其他不談。


lc


----------



## BODYholic

grzejnix said:


> 大家好，
> 
> 我想理解这个句子里面的“退了色”这个词是不是经常用的？ 这个意思还有没有别的可以用表达出来的办法呢？
> 
> 她*披*着褪了色的粉红色*披*肩。
> She wore a stained pink robe.
> 
> 谢谢大家


There are several points I would like to share with you,

1. You may substitute 褪色 by 发淡. But take note that 褪了色 can not be replaced by 发了淡 but (已经)发淡了. Your sentence may be recomposed as such,
    - 她*披*着(一件颜色)已经发淡了的粉红色*披*肩。

2. 她*披*着*披*肩。 -> 她*披*着*粉红色披*肩。 -> 她*披*着褪了色的*粉红色披*肩。 I hope, with the breakdowns, it would be easier for you to visualize how the sentence is being compounded. 

3. Lastly, I am not sure if you are aware that '色' has an alternate pronunciation - *shai3* which is more restrictive than '色' *se4*.


----------



## grzejnix

哇塞 非常感谢大家这么认真的帮我理解此问题的解决。


----------



## nanopete

My 2 cents:

"褪了色的"会给人一种时间经历的感觉：这件粉红色的披肩原来是新的，可是现在褪色了。而“褪色的”则缺乏这种感觉，这件披肩有可能原来就是旧的。

"褪了色的" kind of implies that this robe was new at the beginning, but now it is old and its color fades in a long time from then to now. Saying so kind of implies that "how time flies".

However, "褪色的" doesn't quite imply that this robe was new at the beginning when the owner has it. It could be already old and faded at that time. It implies a little bit more on "she wears something cheap and old" than "how time files".


----------



## SuperXW

Some people would say "掉了色" casually, although "褪了色" is more accurate.


----------



## bamboobanga

她*披*着褪了色的粉红色*披*肩。

she wears a pink shawl, of which the color has faded, on her shoulder. 


wow my translation sounds like shit;.


----------

